# Tkpenalty's Current systems [Log][56'kers its 2008]



## tkpenalty (Feb 12, 2008)

*Tkpenalty's Current systems*

I have two systems of which are configured to a similar spec. There are some noticeable similarities between the two. Please enjoy!

*Sladesurfer Wannabe (Tkpenalty's main system)*

_Mainly used system, usually silent, however when gaming system becomes audible after fan speed is adjusted, (and + 8800's whine). Please note the reason why the DVD+RW is installed in that place is because one of my 1M SATA cables died , also lack of exterior pics for now. Since they've been deleted off TPU by myself earlier-when I thought the camera worked properly that is. However the current wiring is FAR safer in contrast to before. Before I had the SATA cables crushed and folded-not good._

Specs:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300 @2.8Ghz (400FSB)
RAM: 2x1GB DDR21066 PQA @ DDR1000 
Mobo: Gigabyte GA P31 DS3L
GPU: Gigabyte 8800GT 512MB
HDD: Western Digital WD1600 160GB SATAII
Optical: LG GSA H6N SATAII 18x DVD+RW+DL
PSU: Coolermaster iGreen 600W
Case: Antec SOLO
Others (cooling):
-Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme + Akasa Amber 120mm fan
-Thermalright HR-05
-Arctic Cooling AcceleroS1 + 120mm fan placed near it, EZCool
-Set of Copper heatsinks on four phase's MOSFET heatsink on mobo, just for safety.















_Yes the red SATA cables that were found on mine and slade's PC are back 

*Tkpenalty's Sleeper (Tkpenalty's Backup)*

Backup PC, originally the chassis was used in my main build, but it got taken apart, and i decided not to use it, and purchased the SOLO. This build is supposed to be a lightweight build, and a backup for me. Its performance is fairly good, and most of the system has recently installed parts. I didn't really pay attention to wiring in this one (lies). 

SPECS:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E2160 @ 2.997Ghz @1.375Vcore <lowest stable Vcore >(333FSB)
RAM: 2x1GB DDR2 Kingston DDR667 @ stock
Mobo: Gigabyte GA P31 DS3L
GPU: Powercolor X1950PRO 256MB
HDD: Western Digital WD800 80GB IDE
Optical: LG GSA H6N SATAII 18x DVD+RW+DL
PSU: WideTech 530W PSU
CASE: APEX PC-132
Others (cooling):
-Xigmatech HDT-S1283
-Arctic Cooling AcceleroS1
-3x ZMF1s installed, two chassis one on Accelero S1









how the HDD looks installed with the creative IDE folding









Need some comments.

Possible future mods:

-Install some sort of black layering in SOLO's surfaces, for cable management and aesthetics. Cardboard/perspex?_


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 12, 2008)

Comments please...?


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 12, 2008)

I envy your ability to have a quiet system. Because of my PSU choice this isn't an option for me.


----------



## cooler (Feb 12, 2008)

do a paint mod


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice rigs - i could sit watching them all day..


----------



## tiys (Feb 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Comments please...?



nice system..i have to comment about your motherboard though...it's a gigabyte, and ive read that there a-grade junk...


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 12, 2008)

tiys said:


> nice system..i have to comment about your motherboard though...it's a gigabyte, and ive read that there a-grade junk...



Wherever you're reading that from, thats total rubbish. Now HP proprietary foxconnn/MSI motherboards? Those are what you call rubbish. 

Reason why both of my systems have the P31 DS3L? Cause they are cheap, highly overclockable, reliable. Why do you need to pay for more, redundant features? P31 performs almost the same as X38, so why?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 12, 2008)

cooler said:


> do a paint mod



Negative.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 12, 2008)

push pull on your true?

edit

switch that akasa for a scyth sflex 1600 rpm one, about the same noise level but much more air flow.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 12, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> push pull on your true?
> 
> edit
> 
> switch that akasa for a scyth sflex 1600 rpm one, about the same noise level but much more air flow.



1.9k RPM 

Yes i'll need to replace the zalman too (the one in PSU).


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't seem to figure how you routed your IDE ribbon cable on your backup system.

How do you have it routed?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 13, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I can't seem to figure how you routed your IDE ribbon cable on your backup system.
> 
> How do you have it routed?



First off I folded it, then ran it behind the HDD bay, it then comes back at the HDD, but at an angle which makes it lay flat against the HDD. In this, it also holds the molex power in place.


----------



## flashstar (Feb 13, 2008)

On the second system, flip the hard drive around. You can clearly see the wires sticking out right now.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 13, 2008)

flashstar said:


> On the second system, flip the hard drive around. You can clearly see the wires sticking out right now.



Nope, cant do that. The thing is that you can only see the headers of the wires. Why fix it when it aint broke ugly?

Thanks for comments guys


----------



## spud107 (Feb 13, 2008)

whats that second case? i have one that looks pretty much the same, well on the inside lol,


----------



## tiys (Feb 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Wherever you're reading that from, thats total rubbish. Now HP proprietary foxconnn/MSI motherboards? Those are what you call rubbish.



Actully, it's an Asus motherboard, thank you.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice cable tidying job there! must of taken you ages.  The only thing I don't like is the way the cpu and northbridge cooler's fan is blowing the heat directly into your PSU.  Couldn't you have it blowing towards the exhaust fan at the back?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 14, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Nice cable tidying job there! must of taken you ages.  The only thing I don't like is the way the cpu and northbridge cooler's fan is blowing the heat directly into your PSU.  Couldn't you have it blowing towards the exhaust fan at the back?



I hate repeating myself, but the ultra 120 wont fit in that position. If I had a P35 DS4 it would be a different story however. I am planning to increase the airflow through the PSU soon, so this wont be an issue anymore.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 14, 2008)

Got a card reader now, retook photos 



spud107 said:


> whats that second case? i have one that looks pretty much the same, well on the inside lol,



Yep, its manufactured by APEX. I have the latest revision of the chassis, you have the second revision. I might want to grab the black version of it that has a vent at the front (and is black as well). The case is AWESOME for cable management seriously. PC-132 btw.

Same case *cheers*


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1344.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1345.html

Uploaded the systems into case gallery


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

Um hello?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 21, 2008)

Installed HDTS1283 in the main system, proper orientation so it wouldnt kill my PSU... like the ultra 120 would: 






Now the NB is getting a healthy blast of air and the PSU isnt getting any hot air blasted in like before... phew. 

I only have idle temps but...

Ultra 120 eXtreme with E6300 with fan at 1.4k RPM = 46/45 Core temp
Xigmatech HDT S1283 with E6300 with fan at 1.4k RPM = 42/44 Core temp
Xigmatech HDT S1283 with E6300 with fan at 2.0k RPM = 40/41 Core temp

Thermalright REALLY need to fix the Ultra 120's base up, the base isnt exactly flat, slightly concave. Its been shown that lapping it flat shaves temps off the cooler (5*C +) . I reckon thermalright could completely win if they had a direct heatpipe touch Ultra 120 eXtreme however...

I'm very impressed with the Xigmatech HDT S1283. My ultra 120 averages 10*C worse usually. However something tells me that it MAY be faulty, who knows?






In my old system... too bad I cant use the fan on it because:


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats easy TK. Get a saw then saw it in a diagonal way. Check what I did on my thermaltake fan @ my gallery sig.

Try buying the CoolerMaster drive bay cooler also ^^ very nice for your case.





Temps on you TRUE120 is high indeed. On my 3.93GHz, Im idling 38-40. I have no AC and I stay at a tropic country (Phlippines).


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I'm very impressed with the Xigmatech HDT S1283. My ultra 120 averages 10*C worse usually. However something tells me that it MAY be faulty, who knows?





You know, I've been hearing that from more and more people.  I think this direct touch thing works!


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice I would try lapping the 120 extreme because they come horribly crooked and have small bumps on the bottom. thats gotta be why your temps were higher becuase I had my e6850 oc'd to 3.9ghz with 1.5v and it was idling at 34c and never broke 56c on load (after Ilapped it that is)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 21, 2008)

We have the same temps on the E6850 @ 1.5 3.9GHz Philbrown23! ^^. (when my AC is on)


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 21, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Thats easy TK. Get a saw then saw it in a diagonal way. Check what I did on my thermaltake fan @ my gallery sig.
> 
> Try buying the CoolerMaster drive bay cooler also ^^ very nice for your case.
> 
> ...



And what are you using to measure temps? If you use the normal readings i get 32*C Idle... Its a bloody hot day today however, Australia is as bad as the philppines in terms of heat. Especially today... VERY humid.

Normal readings, while they look nice arent accurate.

Yeah I'll get that fan cage eventually. But, I'll stick with this cooler, cause it just perfoms better anyway. The Ultra 120 needs a nine bladed fan for air to get through the fins without being so restrictive.

EDIT:

3000RPM fan... thats the reason . Im using a low pressure silent 1.4k RPM fan on the ultra 120!!! And half the time I run the Ultra 120 passive anyway! (Not to mention the case ventilation isnt so good). Anyway, 38/40 Idle is a bit low for 4Ghz on air cooling.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> You know, I've been hearing that from more and more people.  I think this direct touch thing works!



Well, logically there is NO point of having an extra copper base. Why have it there? I mean look, the heatpipe transfers heat far better than copper, so the copper plate basically reduces thermal efficiency. With just the heatpipe itself, there is less copper between the transfer lane; the heatpipe = heat removed even quicker. With the current quality of the thermalright coolers, I wouldnt think its hard to manufacture a SIX direct heatipipe touch Ultra 120 Extreme, actually even four heatpipes is enough. With the HDT system, there is less of a need to have more heatpipes, cooling fins, and airflow, thus why the cooler is so small, light and inexpensive.

Its like comparing the prescott versus core 2, heatpipes being the clockspeed and architecture being the way that they attatch to the CPU core. Ultra 120 has shitloads of heatpipes, which generally people think do better with more. HDTS1283 has half of that amount, yet outperforms it, while being lighter (heat output)...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 21, 2008)

What do you use for measuring your temps? the one with the non-"normal" reading


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 21, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> What do you use for measuring your temps? the one with the non-"normal" reading



CPUID HW Monitor, use the core values. I'd use the "min" readings. You will notice that they are significantly higher, so I wouldnt be surprised if your CPU is actually idling at 60s... then again you have a fan capable of pumping air at 3.5k RPM....


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll try that later when I go home from the office. thanks! Although I did remember my temps based on Tjunction - DTS temps were idling @ 49s.. In anycase, I'll try your CPUID HW Monitor then use my 1.6k rpm fans and see if there might be something wrong with your TRUE120..



Hmm.. well here it is.. seems that CPUID registers the same with my nVidia sysmon.






Its night time though.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I'll try that later when I go home from the office. thanks! Although I did remember my temps based on Tjunction - DTS temps were idling @ 49s.. In anycase, I'll try your CPUID HW Monitor then use my 1.6k rpm fans and see if there might be something wrong with your TRUE120..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are reading the wrong readings... there are Core 1 and Core 0 readings, scroll down. Only run CPUID by itself and see... 






Heres what I meant, some reason you have two temp/voltage monitoring chips on your motherboard.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

I wont be reinstalling that Ultra 120 into this PC thanks to the fact that the ultra 120 pumps air into the PSU with that orientation. I will with a new case, that has ample space, and has the  fan above it as well (antec 900/RC690). The PSU actually OVERHEATED once... thanks to the ultra 120, the problem went away with the removal of the fan, but temps were not that good


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

Updated cable management and better photography, removed those plastic plates... 





Four copper sinks, on all the low RDS mosfets, and the multi legged ICs that run hot. No more lockups now at 1.2v so yeah...






Ultra 120... in old PC. It can run passive but i think ill wait for a replacement fan first.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 23, 2008)

Tjunction - DTS temps were idling @ 45s


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2008)

Temps are way off.... the temps on the E2160 are 29/30  The HDT S1283 got around the same temps...

Please comment guys


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 15, 2008)

Giving the thread an injection of life: 







lol. Added foam padding and used some gaffa tape + zip tie on the 24 pin for aesthetics. Also replaced the fan screws with the silicone mounting rods. Added LOADS of heatsinks onto the rear of the 8800-which runs quite hot. 

Heres the actual thread: _http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1426.html_









Finally got a properly mounted fan on it, ZMF3, used duct tape to attatch the ZMF2, with the zip ties rattling and stuff, looks cleaner too. Fixed up some wiring... and thats about it.


Heres the actual thread: _http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1424.html_
So yeah, what do you think about the photography?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? I am modding a case thats really similar right now.

One thing I would change is the DVD power wires(run them over the top of the DVD)

Very clean builds.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2008)

Im just dumbfounded as to where the hell the cables are lol I think they're behind the mobo plate thing right? Some of it just aint logical to me tho


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im just dumbfounded as to where the hell the cables are lol I think they're behind the mobo plate thing right? Some of it just aint logical to me tho



Its just the fact that both cases.... are well... cheating?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay I dropped the voltages and clockspeed, 1.15v @ 1.6GHz...

EDIT: 1.1v @1.6Ghz I wonder how much further I can go.


----------

